# I Am A Texas Mason



## Texas719 (Dec 29, 2016)

Greetings, I have been a Mason's for 22 Years, This TV Membership commercial was sent to me by a Brother.  In my opinion the Grand Lodge, should not be soliciting membership on the TV.


----------



## Texas719 (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## MRichard (Dec 29, 2016)

Texas719 said:


> Greetings, I have been a Mason's for 22 Years, This TV Membership commercial was sent to me by a Brother.  In my opinion the Grand Lodge, should not be soliciting membership on the TV.



Long overdue in my opinion. It's not soliciting membership. It's masonic education. We also need to address clandestine freemasonry through PSAs.


----------



## Texas719 (Dec 29, 2016)

I understand  we have been in the dark for a long time. We also need young men . Like my self I am a little old school.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 10, 2017)

Greetings Brother Texas713. I think Freemasonry is something wonderful and should be shared. i believe the best way to help others is when you yourself are strong. I believe we are the _custodians _of  a proud and worthwhile historic system. For me, just as Lodges used to advertise meetings in newspapers, I think we should use modern media to promote the Craft. We have 5 line officers here, in my mother lodge 3 of them are there because they have no direct masonic link but approached GL to become Freemasons, as did our current WM whose Grandfather was a Brother, but had died before our WM had become of age. Same with our IPM - who knew of Freemasonry but approached GL. Providing triggers for those approaches from men we have no contact with is important. In my other lodge, of which I am a founding member, our IPM, WM, JW, SD, JD all had no masonic link but used the web to research and contact GL to become brothers. Not only do I think advertising is good, I think its almost a duty - I live in a city of 4 million, the community connections (church, local work, schools,) are not as focused as they once were. Promoting Freemasonry in such an environment is important to engage worthy men we otherwise may not be able to introduce to Freemasonry.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jan 11, 2017)

Masonry is a product when you boil it down to basics. We all bought it because we felt a need for it. The difference between Freemasonry and everything else is that we buy it blind whereas the usual market strategy is to let you know as much about the product as possible, why the specific item is superior to everyone else and why you need it. I'm getting at Product Branding.

Masonry falls short in these regards. Our Brand is the S&C. most people know that it is a symbol for Masons, but what else goes along with that? I'm not talking about secrets. I'm talking about the feeling the symbol invokes. What common ground does it have with Masons and non-Masons alike? Think about the Golden Arches. You instantly know the company's mission statement, who they are, who they cater to and what they are about. Do we have that with the S&C? No. How about a Green logo containing a woman with flowing hair topped with a crown? Man, I want a cup of coffee now!

We should not be asking people to join. However, letting people know we are out there, what we do and why we do it is not a bad thing. You still have the option to exercise your masonic right at the ballot box if the men petitioning are not fit for Masonry. Think about the segment of the population looking for something that we offer yet never knew we existed? Think of the men who are frustrated because they want to join but thought they had to be invited? Getting these men in Masonry is not watering down our ranks if they are the caliber of men we seek . Should we have commercials on Fox during a Cowboys game? Probably not, but it would be neat, if only for a moment.

Instead, we get our advertising from the likes of Dan Brown or other shows that go off half-cocked based on hearsay and disenfranchised masons looking for 15 minutes of fame.


----------

